# Engage pto on ford 3400



## wcrum17841 (Mar 20, 2018)

I bought a ford 3400 tractor a month ago that has been sitting for a few years. I don't know what year it is. It doesn't have the high/low 8 speed, just a 4 speed. Now that I have it running I don't know how to engage the pto. I took the cover off the back and there is a pto shaft. I've seen a video of a lever on the left behind your foot but I don't have that. Any help would be great. On the right is a lever that when pulled up, raises the 3 point all the way up. I don't understand why it's there.the big lever does the same and allows you to raise it a little or a lot.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum wcrum. So the leaver that rides on the half moon guide is to raise or lower your three point hitch . The short metal leaver is to select float( for example when you have a snow blower attached and it follows the contoore of the road ) and the other position is to lock the hitch so you can put down pressure or draft position ( for example when you have a plow or a disk for the crop Feilds). The knob that screws in and out is your draft controls. It controls the rate of desentd or raise on the hitch when in draft position. The foot pedal below all that is your differential lock. Now as you stated you don't have a pto leaver on the left of the tractor but that is were mine is on my 3400. In your pic there is two round covers. It should be where the smaller cover is just below the foot rest. I have attached a pic of mine. Hopefully one of our members will be able to help you with that one. Your clutch pedal dose it have more than an inch to an inch and a half of free travel. Might not solve the pto problem but that is the adjustment for that. If you look behind the starter there is a flat spot with three sets of #. They will give you all the manufacture information for your tractor. Might need some elbow grease to clean the stamped numbers on that flat spot. Grease and grime and probably multiple layers of paint. Once you find them post back with the # and someone will help you decipher them. They are important to order the right parts when time comes and parts are plentiful. Good luck


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

According to tractordata.com the Ford 3400 had either a transmission driven PTO or an independent PTO. Since you don't have the manual PTO lever behind your left foot, you must have an independent PTO, which is a hydraulic actuated clutch pack system. To engage the PTO, you must move a hydraulic valve.

You really need an operators manual for your 3400 to guide you through operating and maintenance items for your tractor. You can find operators manuals for your 3400 from internet sources, or from ebay or amazon.

Enjoy your new toy!!


----------



## wcrum17841 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks guys. I’ll look into a manual. I couldn’t find the model or serial on tractor near the starter. It looks like there are a few new numbers but too hard to read. I did find this on the hood. Hopefully it is original.


----------



## wcrum17841 (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh and I’ve got about 2” of play on the clutch before it resists my foot.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

41124E on the sticker means 4110 LCG with 10-speed transmission (Select-O-Speed). It is not Select-O-Speed on this tractor today.

Try to get the numbers at the starter.
Please take pictures of the tractor's exterior, front axle and rear axle.


----------



## wcrum17841 (Mar 20, 2018)

This doesn’t look good for me simply adding a handle


----------

